# bloodworms?



## chilehead2

Do we have blood worms here in Fla? If so, orther than bait shops, where do you get,dig, or find them. And what do you use to get them?
Just wondering


----------



## jettypark28

*bloodworms??*

I havent heard of them down here...But when i was younger and live in NewYork...I went bass fishing (saltwater) Are those the worms that will bite the hell out of you..They have two big old black claw like teeth that come out of its head like a foreskin LOL...I remember fishing with them, and for the life of me cant figure out how i put them on...LONG time ago...But if that them...NO we don't have those things down here....we have ribbonfish they are cute..Kinda


----------



## snookman

The worms with the 2 black claws were sand worms, great for bass or weakfish. Bloodworms had a head that popped out with four hooks. We used them mostly for winter flounder. Both didn't feel too good if they latched on to you.


----------



## KodiakZach

Berkley makes some Gulp! Bloodworms that I've heard good things about.


----------



## sand flea

They are a northern bait. Walk into any tackle shop between the Outer Banks and New England and you'll find them.

They're nasty little buggers, with fangs that can inject you with a neurotoxin. Effects are similar to a beesting.


----------



## jettypark28

*Whats*

funny is people don't believe you when you tell them those thing can bite..A worm bite I have a friend coming down from NJ, i will try and get him to get some...Then i will post pictures of this nasty worm...Then take it Snook fishing Maybe they can latch on to a keeper


----------



## Anthony

A few years back I went down to fla with a friend and brought some bloodworms with me. Caught a few kingfish and spot with them. I think with the variety of bait that you can get there you don't need bloods.


----------



## TN BOY

I fished with blood worms on the NC outerbanks a bunch growing up. You fish them on the bottom with a standard two hook setup with a pyramid weight. I always cut the head off to avoid the bite. Just cut the worm into sections for your hooks. They are tough and dont get stolen off your hook as easy as shrimp do. We always caught spots and whiting on them mainly.


----------



## Talapia

sand flea said:


> They are a northern bait. Walk into any tackle shop between the Outer Banks and New England and you'll find them.
> 
> They're nasty little buggers, with fangs that can inject you with a neurotoxin. Effects are similar to a beesting.


Come on now, they don't hurt that bad...


----------



## Jigmaster

*Bloodworms*

Have a Cousin in De. he fish's From Lewes Rehoboth to Cape may NJ. says he switched over to Bloodworm Fish Bites. Says they arent as messy cheaper and outfish the real thing even 
Tips the Bucktails and lures for rockfish and Blues.


----------



## VICIII

I have either casted and reeled in better or when I stated to put some fish bites and gulp product on my buck tails and other hard spoons or whatever, I have caught more... Even outfished people right next to me that do not do that.. It might be the sent trail they leave....??


----------



## chilehead2

*FBBW's*

Well i guess we dont have bloodworm, but do have sand worms. I picked up some fbbws at my tackle shop and have been trying them with some results considering we got a red tide outbreak goin. But cant wait to show them to some piling hugging sheepheads. Thanks to all that took time to answer my questions.

CEpps


----------



## Surf Fish

chilehead2 said:


> Well i guess we dont have bloodworm, but do have sand worms. I picked up some fbbws at my tackle shop and have been trying them with some results considering we got a red tide outbreak goin. But cant wait to show them to some piling hugging sheepheads. Thanks to all that took time to answer my questions.
> 
> CEpps


I had to order some fishin stuff the other night so I added a pack of FishBites bloodworms to the list. Next week I'll try some and see if the Florida fish are interested. I'm not getting my hopes up - they didn't like the other kind of Fishbites I tried a few years ago, and the local tackle store here stopped selling them cuz people complained they didn't work.

Maybe Florida fish are fussy eaters....


----------



## Rycher

Since this kinda turned into a Fishbites thread, one tip that I have discovered is tipping Sabikis with small slices of FB. I use the pink and orange shrimp kinds. I hate spending 2 or 3 bucks on a tub of squid, just to catch bait on the pier. We have alewives (LY's) and hardtails mostly we use for king bait. Along with leatherbacks and other undesirables. It is SO easy to cut a Fishbite into 6 little chunks and tip the rig with it. No worrying about stolen bait. It does seem to catch more hardtails than LY's but that's okay. The other use for these is tipping a pompano jig. Works well for that also.


----------



## Jblack954

chilehead2 said:


> Do we have blood worms here in Fla? If so, orther than bait shops, where do you get,dig, or find them. And what do you use to get them?
> Just wondering


----------



## Jblack954

They sell them in ft lauderdale, have never considered using them until now. Have tou tried them?


----------



## harrysalvatore1989

snookman said:


> The worms with the 2 black claws were sand worms, great for bass or weakfish. Bloodworms had a head that popped out with four hooks. We used them mostly for winter flounder. Both didn't feel too good if they latched on to you.


Thanks for your reply. However, what do you mean?


----------

